# Suche Das Beste Headset aller Zeiten!



## _SkyLine_ (16. Oktober 2009)

mahlzeit zusammen.
bin ganz neu hier und habe ein riesen problem.
nächste woche findet die lan party statt und ich brauche noch ein headset da mein microsoft lx-300 kaputt gegangen ist.

ich habe mich etwas belesen und habe gehört bekommen das das creative fital1ty für 60€ ganz gut sein solll...

ich stehe aber eher auf das razer megalodon... was ist besser?

ich möchte ein headset was sehr guten klang hat und viel bass hat, da ich viel hardstyle/hardcore höre und meine eltern das nicht mehr aushalten.
lg


----------



## rytme (16. Oktober 2009)

Sennheiser PC 350


----------



## derprivatmann (16. Oktober 2009)

rytme schrieb:


> Sennheiser PC 350



würd ich auch empfehlen


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (16. Oktober 2009)

Aller Zeiten?

Dann würde ich den Sennheiser Orpheus und ein AKG C 12 VR nehmen und jut ist. Kostet zwar beides zusammen nur um die 10000€, mit passendem Verstärker 25000€, aber... 

Ne jetzt ehrlich, nenn' mal dein Budget, sonst weiß ja keiner, was man dir empfehlen soll. 

cYa

3B


----------



## _SkyLine_ (16. Oktober 2009)

naja so max 150€

das sennheiser gefällt mir irgendwie nicht so 
(habe gelesen das es nicht so guten bass hat ?!)


----------



## iceman650 (16. Oktober 2009)

[3volution's|Brak3] schrieb:


> Aller Zeiten?
> 
> Dann würde ich den Sennheiser Orpheus und ein AKG C 12 VR nehmen und jut ist. Kostet zwar beides zusammen nur um die 10000€, mit passendem Verstärker 25000€, aber...
> 
> ...



sennheiser orpheus hat bereits nen röhrenverstärker davor^^
aber wenn nicht das sennheiser, das creative ist auch gut.


----------



## Pommes (16. Oktober 2009)

Nimms G35


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (16. Oktober 2009)

iceman650 schrieb:


> sennheiser orpheus hat bereits nen röhrenverstärker davor^^
> aber wenn nicht das sennheiser, das creative ist auch gut.



Ne, man konnte ihn auch einzeln für 3500€ erwerben.


----------



## _SkyLine_ (17. Oktober 2009)

also was denn jetzt? ich kauf mir bestimmt kein headset für 3000€... so viel geld hab ich auch nicht....

ich möchte ein hochwertiges... will eig. das megalodon aber da hab ich gehört das der mp3 sound schlecht sein soll?!?

logitech g35 ist nicht top. zu schwer und zu viele nachteile und negative aspekte


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (17. Oktober 2009)

War ja auch nurn Schwerz. ^^

Ich würde dir zu einer Kombi aus Mic und Kopfhörer raten, da du so P/L-mäßig viel besser wegkommst. Überhaupt können Headsets nicht mit so einer Kombi mithalten.

Als Mic ist z.B. das günstige (aber nicht billige!^^) Zalman Mic 1 praktisch, da du es ans Kabel klippen kannst.

Caseking.de » Gaming » Headsets/Headphones » Alle Headsets & Headphones » Zalman ZM-MIC1 Microphone

Der Kopfhörer sollte -du möchtest ja auf LANs spielen- geschlossen sein und eine Spiele-gemäße eher stärkere Bass-Wiedergabe unterstützen. Ein KH, der dafür sehr gut geeignet ist, ist der Denon AH D1001.

:: mp3-player.de :: Info :: :: jetzt günstig bestellen                  

cYa

3B


----------



## _SkyLine_ (17. Oktober 2009)

finde das mit dem getrennten aber irgendwie doof.. ist doch nicht das gleiche... 

stehe eher auf ein headset wo alles dranne is


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. Oktober 2009)

bei Headsets musst du aber leider (fast) immer Kompromisse eingehen. Aber du kannst dir ja mal das Beyerdynamic MMX 300 anschauen, das ist wirklich sehr gut.


----------



## Xion4 (17. Oktober 2009)

Sennheiser PC 151/161. Sitzen ein wenig locker auf dem Kopf, sind sonst aber echt top.


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (18. Oktober 2009)

_SkyLine_ schrieb:


> finde das mit dem getrennten aber irgendwie doof.. ist doch nicht das gleiche...
> 
> stehe eher auf ein headset wo alles dranne is



Ne, ist wirklich nicht das Gleiche... ist viel besser. 
Ein Headset kann nun mal nicht den Klang eines ordentlichen KHs erreichen.
Und ganz ehrlich, -das Mic ist immerhin prima am Kabel zu befestigen- ist doch auch kein großer Unterschied in der Ergonomie mehr vorhanden. 



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> bei Headsets musst du aber leider (fast) immer Kompromisse eingehen. Aber du kannst dir ja mal das Beyerdynamic MMX 300 anschauen, das ist wirklich sehr gut.



*zustimm*

Das MMX 300 ist wirklich ein Headset mit HiFi-Qualitäten, doch leider über seinem Budget, glaub ich.

(Wenn du es aber unbedingt nehmen willst, kann ich sir sagen, wies günstiger geht...)


----------



## Speed-E (18. Oktober 2009)

Also ich weiss ja nicht wer gesagt hat das dass PC350 einen nicht so guten Bass hat. Aber entweder die Soundhardware des jenigen ist mies oder er hat sich was im Hörgang zerblasen. 

Ich habe das PC350, habe noch ein HD25 aus DJ Tagen zuhause und kann mit sicherheit nach 14 Jahren Technomusik sagen: Der Bass ist heftig. 

Ich habe den Bass ich den Soundeinstellungen rausgenommen weil mir sonst der Kopf platzt. 

Nun zur eigentlichen Problematik: Das PC350 basiert auf dem In-Ear-Prinzip, d.h. dass es richtig am Kopf bzw. Ohr sitzen muss, damit es den Druck auch entfaltet. Hebt man es  etwas vom Ohr ab, fällt auch sofort der Bassdruck ins Bodenlose.  Das ist aber bei allen Sennheiser Headsets von PC151 - PC350 so. Die höhen könnten etwas stimmiger sein, aber vielleicht liegt das an meinem Tinitus.

Einige meiner Zocker-Kumpanen haben sich das Roccat Kave gekauft und sind da sehr von begeistert.  

Allerdings hat das Roccat ein dauerhaftes leises Rauschen.
Dies wurde von den Jungs auch bestätigt. 

MfG Speed-E 

P.S.  Wenn die Möglichkeit besteht sollte man die Headsets unbedingt probehören.


----------



## _SkyLine_ (18. Oktober 2009)

naja das ist bei mir nicht möglich mit dem probehören...
das teure headphone da für knappe 300€ ist über meinem budjet  

@ [3volution's|Brak3]: wie kriege ich es denn preiswerter?


das mit dem mikro und headphone gefällt m ir irgendwie immer besser 


aber ich kenne mich da nicht so aus und bin mir leider sehr unsicher..

zum roccat kave, habe auch überlegt es zu kaufen weil ich es auf den 1. blick ganz gut finde, lohnt sich der kauf? stört das leise summen ?


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (18. Oktober 2009)

_SkyLine_ schrieb:


> @ [3volution's|Brak3]: wie kriege ich es denn preiswerter?



Ganz einfach: Das MMX 300 basiert auf dem DT 770, welches nur 180€, in der vom Klang identischen Pro-Variante gar nur 150€ kostet. 

Beyerdynamic DT-770 PRO/80 Ohm (nimm die hier angezeigte 80Ohm-Variante, da du kein Kopfhörerverstärker hast (oder?^^))

Du zahlst also 100+€ alleine für das Mic drauf, welches durchaus hochwertig, aber doch _unnötig hochwertig_ für ein bisschen Sprachübertragung auf LANs ist. Da genügt das Mic I alle mal.

Beides zusammen würde ja dein Buget nur um wenige Euronen übersteigen. Dann hättest du aber ein richtig gutes Headset.


----------



## Arctosa (18. Oktober 2009)

_SkyLine_ schrieb:


> zum roccat kave, habe auch überlegt es zu kaufen weil ich es auf den 1. blick ganz gut finde, lohnt sich der kauf? stört das leise summen ?



Mich hat das Summen nie gestört, da es jetzt nicht so laut ist.
Auch sonst ist das Kave gut-sehr gut, allerdings würdest du mit dem
MMX 300/DT 770 qualitativ besser fahren.
Wenn du halt das nötige Kleingeld hast


----------



## _SkyLine_ (18. Oktober 2009)

okay also das *BEYERDYNAMIC DT-770 PRO/80 OHM
und dann das zalman von der anderen seite was du mir gezeigt hast ja?

ist zwar etwas teuer aber wenn ich dann was tolles habe, dann gebe ich auch etwas mehr aus.

ich weiß nicht mal was ein kopfverstärker ist, also habe ich keinen 

muss ich noch irgendetwas beachten?lg
*


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (18. Oktober 2009)

_SkyLine_ schrieb:


> okay also das *BEYERDYNAMIC DT-770 PRO/80 OHM
> und dann das zalman von der anderen seite was du mir gezeigt hast ja?
> 
> ist zwar etwas teuer aber wenn ich dann was tolles habe, dann gebe ich auch etwas mehr aus.
> *



Jo, beides richtig. Beim Kopfhörer haste dann Spiele-Klang vom Feinsten, pures High-End. Sie sind am Bass und auch ein wenigen an Den Höhen gesoundet - also ideal fürs Spielen. Den Preis ist mehr als gerechtfertigt dafür. Zumal so ein Beyerdynamic bestimmt 20 Jahre und mehr hält (Made in Germany + hochwertige Martialen).



_SkyLine_ schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht mal was ein kopfverstärker ist, also habe ich keinen
> [/B]



Er ist wichtig für Kopfhörer mit hohem Widerstand, um ihr ganzes Klang-Potential zu entfalten. Beim dem Kopfhörer beträgt der Widerstand nur 80 Ohm, womit ein KHV nicht von Nöten ist. Du kannst den Kopfhörer also ohne Bedenken am Rechner betreiben.

Ich habe nur gefragt, weils den DT 770 Pro auch in der 250-Ohm-Variante gibt. 



_SkyLine_ schrieb:


> muss ich noch irgendetwas beachten?lg
> [/B]



Nö, außer eine funktionierende SoKa im Rechner haben.^^

Übrigens kannst du mit dem Kauf kein Rikiso eingehen, da es bei Thomann eine 	_30 Tage Money Back Garantie_ gibt.

cYa

3B


----------



## _SkyLine_ (18. Oktober 2009)

perfekt  dann ist der kopfhörer gekauft und welches mikro? das was du vorgeschlagen hast?
kriege ich das auch bei dem selben anbieter ??(wegen den versandkosten?)

lg und vielen dank


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (18. Oktober 2009)

Ne, leider nicht. Das Mic 1 gibt es nur bei wenigen Anbietern.

Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Wenn du bei Case-King aber per Vorkasse zahlst, dann kostets dich insgesamt 10€. Bei Thomann entfallen die Versandkosten ja ganz.


----------



## _SkyLine_ (18. Oktober 2009)

kriege ich so ein teil auch bei media markt? dann hole ich es dort?!?!


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (18. Oktober 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt, keine Ahnung.


----------



## fac3l3ss (18. Oktober 2009)

Das mit dem besten P/L: Creative fatal1ty(Das normale, nicht mit eigener Soundkarte)


----------



## _SkyLine_ (18. Oktober 2009)

gibts nicht bei media markt aber da ich in berlin wohne kann ich das mikro direkt am store abholen 

freu mich schon morgen drauf.

ich hoffe nur das bis mittwoch meine kopfhörer ankommen.


----------

